# 04 Altima SE digital auto climate control not working



## newaltown (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a 2004 Altim SE that no longer heats the inside of the inside of the car very warm. They flushed the heater coil & radiator & no air pockets, also say the thermostat is OK, but I have the temp set at 90*, fan blows at high & it never automatically turns down, nor do I have to turn the temp down. Drove for over 2 hrs the other day with it set on Auto, temp 90* & fan blew on high & it was only 27* outside. If I put the setting down around 72-76 where it used to be, the fan would hot, the car would warm up, the fan speed reduce and after about 45 min, I would turn the temp down to 72-74* even when it got down around zero.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Refer Nissan service bulletin #NTB02-047c for 02-06 Altimas with poor heater performance. Here's a link where you can get it:

2002 Nissan Altima Service Bulletins - Nissanhelp.com


----------

